# Cheesemaking for Dummies?



## pfaubush (Aug 17, 2009)

I have a surplus of milk and want to make cheese. Is there a book that puts everything in to simple terms for the absolute beginner? I look up cheese making and I get places that sell the supplies or recipes. When I look at this stuff, I couldn't begin to tell you what most of it is. Please tell me what you recommend.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

There were some simple recipes and instructions in the package of rennet tablets that I purchased. I started with those. I also found a basic book at the library.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Here are two of my faovorite books:

Home Cheese Making: Recipes for 75 Delicious Cheeses by Rikki Carroll

200 Easy Homemade Cheese Recipes: From Cheddar and Brie to Butter and Yogurt by Debra Amrein-Boyes

and two of my favorite websites:

http://biology.clc.uc.edu/fankhauser/cheese/cheese.html

http://www.cheesemaking.com/recipes/recipedetails.html


----------



## pfaubush (Aug 17, 2009)

So, completely idiotic move here. I decided to try the mozzarella recipe in the Junket box. I heated the milk up to 98* and had to let it cool. In order to cool it a little faster, I decided to stir it and whip some cool air into it with the wisk. I finally got it down to 88*, put the citric acid in, then the rennet, then lifted the whisk out...which was caked in butter. Ugh. We shall see how this works out.


----------



## pfaubush (Aug 17, 2009)

Thank you, linn! The first link is awesome! I haven't gotten to the second, yet.


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

We make our very first cheese which was a ricottta after we read through the above website www.cheesemaking.


----------



## eclipchic (Oct 24, 2010)

linn said:


> Here are two of my faovorite books:
> 
> Home Cheese Making: Recipes for 75 Delicious Cheeses by Rikki Carroll
> 
> ...


those are the two books I use the most too.


----------



## Freya (Dec 3, 2005)

Home Cheese Making: Recipes for 75 Delicious Cheeses by Rikki Carroll


Here too.


----------

